# "THEFT BY UNAUTHORIZED TAKING " !



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup . . .
Uber Eats Drivers . . . 
You're NEXT !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Almost as Bad as " DEATH BY UNAUTHORIZED KILLING " !


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I mean, in the accused defense, because I like to see both sides, it says she picked them up but not deliver them. It did not state what she did with the packages. Did she go home and unload them and take them for herself? Did she rush somewhere to a family emergency and say screw delivering? Did she return the packages before she quit?

I just think the article needs more context.

On the joking side, if she wanted to steal the packages, at least I guess that is better and less work then following a delivery person and being a porch pirate. You just fill up your car with packages then go home.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

In the time I am driving, I only didn’t deliver one order (customer entered wrong address and was 10 miles away) - the infamous sushi experiment. So no concerns here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In the time I am driving, I only didn’t deliver one order (customer entered wrong address and was 10 miles away) - the infamous sushi experiment. So no concerns here.


Customers will often pull that to get Deliveries OUTSIDE the Delivery Area


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Customers will often pull that to get Deliveries OUTSIDE the Delivery Area


Was my only time, but I did believe she did it on purpose. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup . . .
> Uber Eats Drivers . . .
> You're NEXT !
> View attachment 688494


Rob is real name.


----------

